# Looking for info from oldtimers about T.O.'s Ring Music and Mr. Bill Wager



## NOS Gary (May 3, 2007)

Way back in the early 70's, I used to frequent Ring Music when it was located I think on a corner somewhere off Spadina. The owner at that time was a gentleman by the name of of Bill Wager, a sometimes gruff character-and-a-half with a closet heart of gold. In my early playing days, Bill was the first guy I'd met that actually knew something about vintage guitars, very knowledgeable and decidedly not prone to bullshit. He called it like he saw it, and I respected him for it. He also kept a pretty choice inventory.

I lost touch - it seems like a lifetime ago - I don't think he's involved in Ring anymore, and he came to mind in the last little while. Anyone got any info on him, or stories about the old Ring Music?


----------



## mclupho (Mar 17, 2014)

NOS Gary said:


> Way back in the early 70's, I used to frequent Ring Music when it was located I think on a corner somewhere off Spadina. The owner at that time was a gentleman by the name of of Bill Wager, a sometimes gruff character-and-a-half with a closet heart of gold. In my early playing days, Bill was the first guy I'd met that actually knew something about vintage guitars, very knowledgeable and decidedly not prone to bullshit. He called it like he saw it, and I respected him for it. He also kept a pretty choice inventory.
> 
> I lost touch - it seems like a lifetime ago - I don't think he's involved in Ring anymore, and he came to mind in the last little while. Anyone got any info on him, or stories about the old Ring Music?


I worked there with Bill and then owned it from 74 to 84. Absolutely agree with your assessment.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a Ring brochure from way back. Let me find it and post pics.


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

I remember you quite well Michael. You sold me my first Gibson as well as my first vintage Strat. I used to hang around quite a bit, hung out with your employee Chris. You were always patient with this young Polish kid asking all kinds of questions. Hope your keeping well. 

All The Best
John


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Really searching the memory banks for this but in the early 70's, our band was looking to buy a guitar for the band. We ended up in TO at a place called Remenyi Music (I think) but it was way too fancy and expensive for the money we had to spend. Just down the street was a little music store and as we entered, I was surprised to see guitars laying everywhere. In cases on the floor and even leaning up against the wall. I don't recall the name so can't say if it was Ring Music but the prices were right and we bought a Gibson Firebird in like new condition for $250. I never forgot that place. I tried to buy the guitar from the band as we were breaking up but the guy that replaced me was using it and ended up selling it for dope. Anyone know if the little store was Ring Music?


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Quick note - the original post is now 5 years old.

Cool recollections though...

DW


----------

